# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Не забудьте получить "права" на скутер

## vova230

*Мотосезон - не за горами. Не забудьте получить "права" на скутер*



Пока на дворе морозы и снег, как-то не приходит в голову мысль прокатиться на скутере. Но весна - не за горами. И стоит помнить о том, что с 1 февраля этого года для того, чтобы сесть за руль скутера, нужны права категории АМ или подкатегории А1 (в зависимости от его технических характеристик). Категория АМ - для управления мопедами с двигателем объемом до 50 куб.см и максимальной конструктивной скоростью движения не более 50 км/ч. Подкатегория А1 - для управления мотоциклами с рабочим объемом двигателя, не превышающим 125 куб.см, и максимальной мощностью не более 11 киловатт (легкие мотоциклы).

В законе о дорожном движении говорится: «Лицо, имеющее право управления механическим транспортным средством категории "А", имеет право управления механическим транспортным средством подкатегории "А1". Лицо, имеющее право управления механическим транспортным средством хотя бы одной категории или подкатегории "А1", имеет право управления механическим транспортным средством категории "АМ"». Так что садиться за руль мопеда можно с "правами" любой категории. Сейчас, при замене старых водительских удостоверений на новые, международного образца, всем водителям автоматически проставляется категория "АМ". 

А тем, кто уже купил скутер или только собирается стать его владельцем и не имеет водительских "прав", предстоит сдать экзамены в ГАИ. Прохождение специальной подготовки не обязательно, достаточно самоподготовки, теоретической и практической. Главное, чтобы кандидату на получение водительского удостоверения исполнилось 16 лет. Также с этого возраста, а точнее с момента получения граждаского паспорта, можно самостоятельно регистрировать двухколесное транспортное средство в ГАИ. 

Для получения прав категории "АМ" необходимо обратиться в МРЭО ГАИ, а потом в любой обозначенный день - успешно сдать экзамены, продемонстрировав знание правил дорожного движения и навыки вождения. При себе неоходимо иметь паспорт гражданина РБ и медицинскую справку для категории "А".

Сдавать вождение можно на своем скутере или на предоставленном в ГАИ (в основном это минский «Лидер»).

Как мы уже говорили, обучение в автошколе необязательно, экзамены можно сдать в ГАИ экстерном. Но если человек сам изъявит желание подучиться, это будет только плюсом.

Но сегодня, к сожалению, процесс обучения даже категории "А" должным образом не налажен, и автошколы не могут набрать группы. Так, в Минске есть только одна автошкола, которая обучает мотоциклистов. Это Октябрская РОС ДОСААФ, что по улице Казинца, 3. Стоимость обучения около $120, длительность — два с половиной месяца. После обучения в автошколе предстоят экзамены в ГАИ. Для этого нужно иметь свидетельство об окончании автошколы и выписки из семестровых и экзаменационных ведомостей (водительская экзаменационная карточка). Обычно эти документы подаются в ГАИ самой автошколой.

Но не всем удобны режим посещения и местонахождение единственной в столице автошколы, поэтому у нее существует проблема с набором. Особенно в зимний период. Такая же ситуация и в областных центрах.

— Понимая, что гражданин не должен страдать от этого, мы пошли навстречу людям — сегодня допускаем к сдаче экзаменов на категории "А", "АМ" и подкатегорию А1 после самоподготовки, — сказал Максим Михайлович Подберезкин, заместитель начальника управления ГАИ МВД Беларуси. 

В этом плане хорошо тем, кто живет в провинции: достаточно пространства, чтобы погонять без вреда для себя и окружающих. В больших городах, где улицы никогда не спят, с этим сложнее. Но возможно. Свои площадки предлагают некоторые картинг-центры, мотоклубы. На интернет-форумах указаны их адреса и контактные телефоны. Также индивидуальные занятия по вождению проходят во Дворце молодежи (Старовиленский тр-т, 41). Стоимость 25.000 бел. руб. за один час обучения на двухтактном мотоцикле ММВЗ 3.113 "Лидер". 

На площадке в ГАИ сдаются три элемента: собственно управление транспортным средством, «восьмерка» и «колейка». Заводишь, включаешь передачу, трогаешься, въезжаешь на «восьмерку», проходишь ее. Потом - доска, после - на исходную позицию, останавливаешься и глушишь. Любая ошибка — «не зачет». Самый сложный элемент — «восьмерка». Проходить ее надо на маленькой скорости, все время под углом. Чуть меньше газа — падаешь (а ногой дотронулся до земли — ошибка), больше — вылетаешь за пределы и опять же схватываешь «неуд». 

Несколько советов начинающим от опытных скутеристов: 
— достаточно накататься на подготовительных занятиях; 
— зафиксировать ручку газа, чтобы мотоцикл тянул, и скорость регулировать мелкими нажатиями ножного тормаза — получается намного ровнее и эффективнее (чтобы не переборщить с тормозом и не заглохнуть на низких оборотах, до того как трогаться, понажимайте на педаль тормоза, проверьте, в каком положении он "хватает"); 
— не забывать, что после восьмерки нужно проехать полный круг (левая часть восьмерки); 
— не забывать застегнуть шлем; 
— на «колейке» (белая приподнятая полоса) чуть увеличить скорость, чтобы с неё не съехать (на большей скорости легче ехать по прямой); 
— после полной остановки (а лучше, на первой передачe) после того, как вам покажется, что поймали «нейтралку», посмотреть, чтобы горела зеленая лампочка, тогда вы ее точно "поймали"; 
— немного валерьянки (нервы — главный враг при сдачи).

----------


## vova230

Возможно, со временем возьмутся за велосипедистов. Велосипеды становятся все сложнее, с решением проблемы веса и емкости аккумулятора появятся модели с легким электромотором.

А потом можно будет взяться и за пешеходов. Все-таки большое число аварий совершается по их вине. Вот пусть и сдают экзамены на право ходить переходить дорогу. Когда-нибудь перекрестки будут оборудованы не только светофорами, но и сканерами, которые будут автоматически проверять наличие в кармане удостоверения пешехода, и, при его отсутствии, автоматически списывать сумму штрафа с пластиковой карточки нарушителя. Это значительно облегчит проблемы, связанные с травматизмом на дорогах.

----------


## Sanych

Вот я вижу деды на скутерах гоняют на рыбу, да на дачу. А в дачную сторону и бабки едут на скутерах. Они что, все сдавать будут на права?? Или там не на все скутера права, я так и не понял. По объёму двигателя может. Или на все подряд скутера права...

----------


## vova230

На все подряд. На те что до 50 кубиков права категории АМ, те что выше уже мотоциклетные А. Только в чем разница я не понял, потому как если сдавать, то комиссию надо проходить как на мотоцикл и сдавать правила тоже на общих основаниях. Короче не понятно тогда на кой мне эти права категории АМ, если можно получить с таким же успехом категорию А и ездить на чем угодно.

----------


## Sanych

> Короче не понятно тогда на кой мне эти права категории АМ, если можно получить с таким же успехом категорию А и ездить на чем угодно.


Логично.

----------

